# HOT bartering items



## familyprepper5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Hey fellow Preppers, I have made a list of commonly wanted objects people would trade for in a heart beat. These items should put you ahead of the curve. In my opinion GOLD, SILVER, COINS and PAPER CURRENCY WILL NOT BE OF USE. OK I take that back I guess you can burn the paper currency as tinder or use it in games of poker but that's about it. This is not everything that will be of value but its a good chunk.

Aluminum Foil (hundreds of Uses)
Ammunition (.22, .223, 9mm, .45, 30-06, 12ga, .308)
Apple Cider Vinegar
Arrows (ammo for Your Bow, Different Heads for Different Game)
Baking Soda
Bleach (non-scented, Plain, 4-6% Sodium Hydrochloride)
Books (prepper Info/notes , Fiction, Non-fiction, Romance, Medical Books, "the Talk")
Bottles of Alcohol (75% Should Be Vodka It Has Great Medial Uses and Its Vary Popular)
Bow (silent Hunts and Take Downs)
Bullet Proof Vest (ceramic or Plate)
Caffeine Pills (getting hard during fire watch? pop one of these bad boys)
Candles (best quick source of light ever!)
Charcoal (easy fuel)
Coffee (fire watch b est friend, also blood clot-er)
Conditioner (great gift for SHTF women, its like diamonds but better)
Condoms (people will still have sex, they will avoid pregnancy at any cost)
Drink Mix (Cristal Light, Lemon Aid, Kool Aid)
Energy Shots (stay up on night watch, fatigue gets even the best soldiers)
First Aid Kits (easy and simple kits can go along way)
Fishing Supply's (extra Poles, Bait, Lures, Fly Fishing Equipment, Line, Bobbers)
Gas Cans (for Fuel Which Will Be in High Demand)
Hand Can Openers (yes i know what is this! trust me you will wish you had one)
Hand Tools (pliers, Saws, Drills, Screw Drivers, Allen Wrenches)
Hand Warmers (keep those hands from getting black and blue)
Hard Candy ( moral boost, quick sugars, alcohol flavors)
Honey (this is the Best Prep, Has So Many Uses I Cant Cover Them All)
Infant Formulas (kinda obvious)
Knives (fix Blades, Kitchen, Butcher, Box Cutter)
Lighters (bic Lighters Are a Dime a Dozen and Easy to Trade)
Lotion ( keep the skin silky smooth)
Make-up ( Moral Booster)
Matches (strike Anywhere is the Best, Wind Proof is a Good One Too)
Medications (store Any and All, Expiration Dates Don't Matter at That Point)
MRE's (they are made to keep you fueled on the go)
Nail Clippers (moral Boosters)
Oil Lamp Oil ( better than candles)
Oil Lamp Wicks ( grab a ton)
Oil Lamps (buy a ton)
Olive Oil (has more uses than just cooking but cooking is a good use)
Paper (something about documenting that people cant get away from)
Paracord ( billion of uses)
Pencils ( need to write)
Pepper Spray (don't want to kill them than just spray them!)
Plastic Sheeting (collecting Water, Sealing off Windows, Protecting Shelters, Etc.)
Playing Cards (win a game or run a casino its always a good thing to have on hand)
Powdered and Condensed Milk
Propane (who doesn't need propane?)
Rolling Papers (for the Tobacco)
Rope (this is where i put a dark joke but instead "it has many uses")
salt (with out you will die)
Seeds (loom Are Best)
Sewing Supply's (patching Cloths)
Shampoo (feel like a king!)
Small Hand Sanitizing Bottles (easy to Trade and Distribute)
Socks (avoid trench foot!)
Sunglasses(look cool or avoid snow blindness)
Tent (beets sleeping under a tree)
Tobacco (can Tobacco Has a Longer Shelf Life and Cheaper Too Just Buy Rolling Papers)
Toilet Paper (this is Paper Gold)
Toothpaste (keep those white and civilized!)
Tuna Fish (in Oil)
Vegetable Oil (just like olive oil just better for oil lamps in a pinch)
Vinegar (it cleans and makes food taste good!)
Water (bottled is Easiest to Trade)
Water Purification Methods (never trade unless you really need something)


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Forgot , batteries, firewood, antibiotics


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Pretty darn good list.


----------



## familyprepper5 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thanks guys I've put a lot of work in to this. It seems to be its more appreciated here than it is on APN


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I think the only thing my stores are missing from your list is make-up. But Mrs Inor thinks I am pretty enough just as I am naturally.  Good list though.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

A really good list, way more thought put into that than most.

I will add.

Toothbrushes
Canning Lids
Seeds
Solar panels
Lye
Arrows or bolts
Fish Antibiotics
Duct Tape
Large Black Garbage Bags
Chap Stick
Wax
Sharpening Stones
Leather Gloves
Sno Seal (any kind of boot waterproofing)
Mouse traps
Toilet paper
a good shovel, not the pieces of crap the sell for $9
purified water
firewood
security
transportation

other items that will be barterable after the SHTF


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> A really good list, way more thought put into that than most.
> 
> I will add.
> 
> ...


some are listed bro, sharpening stone... personally I would trade the skill of sharpening and keep the stone...


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> I think the only thing my stores are missing from your list is make-up. But Mrs Inor thinks I am pretty enough just as I am naturally.  Good list though.


I think you're pretty too Inor! ;-)


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> *You forgot to add women*


Oh your confused, we believe women can choose what they do in life, work, raise a family exc. it's the demorats who think if a woman chooses to stay home and raise a family she is either stupid or oppressed. Stinking liberal shit&#8230;

Sorry guys, I know I should not be feeding the liberal troll....


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks, very good lists.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> Oh your confused, we believe women can choose what they do in life, work, raise a family exc. it's the demorats who think if a woman chooses to stay home and raise a family she is either stupid or oppressed. Stinking liberal shit&#8230;
> 
> Sorry guys, I know I should not be feeding the liberal troll....


lol no need to be sorry, every group needs a f wit (only one) and it's nice to know the job is taken by a uneducated troll


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

VenerableSage said:


> You forgot to add women


VenerialS,

I choose to honor, cherish and protect my Wife which is why We chose for me to work and provide and her stay at home and be the primary daytime person involved in the raising of our children. I cherish my wife so much that I do not want her working outside the home or going to war. She cherishes me so much that she honors me by making our house a home and being a wife. We believe that a Mom and a Dad make for the best opportunity for a Family.

I wish this for you. I do not wish that you become a single parent trying to raise children from multiple sperm donors and living off my hard earned taxes that are increasingly mis-spent by our incompetent federal government. I want you to have a husband who is a Father to your children and a Man to his Wife and children that you both can afford.

Merry Christmas


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Great list(s) Thanks!

I think someone posted this on the site, so I'll just put the link here (been starting to look through it and it has a lot of material!): 52 Weeks to Preparedness: An Emergency Preparedness Plan For Surviving Virtually Any Disaster | Ready Nutrition


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Good job on your list. I found this list on the internet of the first 100 things that disappear in a disaster many of the thing you mentioned so any of these will be in short supply.
1. Generators
2. Water Filters/Purifiers
3. Portable Toilets
4. Seasoned Firewood.
5. Lamp Oil, Wicks, Lamps, Lanterns
6. Camp Stove Fuel – Impossible to stockpile too much.
7. Guns, Ammunition, Pepper Spray, Knives, Clubs, Bats & Slingshots.
8. Hand-can openers, & hand egg beaters, whisks.
9. Honey/Syrups/white, brown sugar
10. Rice – Beans – Wheat
11. Vegetable Oil (for cooking) Without it food burns/must be boiled)
12. Charcoal, Lighter Fluid
13. Water Containers
14. Mini Heater head (Without this item, propane won’t heat a room.)
15. Grain Grinder (Non-electric)
16. Propane Cylinders (Urgent: Definite shortages will occur.
17. Survival Guide Book.
18. Lantern Mantles
19. Baby Supplies: Diapers/formula. ointments/aspirin, etc.
20. Washboards, Mop Bucket w/wringer (for Laundry)
21. Propane Cookstoves
22. Vitamins
23. Propane Cylinder Handle-Holder
24. Feminine Hygiene/Haircare/Skin products.
25. Thermal underwear / Polypropylene
26. Bow saws, axes and hatchets, Wedges (also, honing oil)
27. Aluminum Foil Reg. & Heavy Duty
28. Gasoline Containers (Plastic & Metal)
29. Garbage Bags
30. Toilet Paper, Kleenex, Paper Towels
31. Milk – Powdered & Condensed
32. Garden Seeds (Non-Hybrid)
33. Clothes pins/line/hangers
34. Coleman’s Pump Repair Kit
35. Tuna Fish (in oil)
36. Fire Extinguishers (or..large box of Baking Soda in every room)
37. First aid kits
38. Batteries
39. Garlic, spices & vinegar, baking supplies
40. Big Dogs (and plenty of dog food)
41. Flour, yeast & salt
42. Matches
43. Writing paper/pads/pencils, solar calculators
44. Insulated ice chests
45. Workboots, belts, jeans & durable shirts
46. Flashlights, Lightsticks, torches, Lanterns
47. Journals, Diaries & Scrapbooks
48. Garbage cans Plastic
49. Hygiene: Shampoo, Toothbrush/paste, Mouthwash, floss
50. Cast iron cookware
51. Fishing supplies/tools
52. Mosquito coils/repellent, sprays/creams
53. Duct Tape
54. Tarps/stakes/twine/nails/rope/spikes
55. Candles
56. Laundry Detergent (liquid)
57. Backpacks, Duffel Bags
58. Garden tools & supplies
59. Scissors, fabrics & sewing supplies
60. Canned Fruits, Veggies, Soups, stews, etc.
61. Bleach
62. Canning supplies, (Jars/lids/wax)
63. Knives & Sharpening tools: files, stones, steel
64. Bicycles…Tires/tubes/pumps/chains, etc
65. Sleeping Bags & blankets/pillows/mats
66. Carbon Monoxide Alarm (battery powered)
67. Board Games, Cards, Dice
68. d-con Rat poison, MOUSE PRUFE II, Roach Killer
69. Mousetraps, Ant traps & cockroach magnets
70. Paper plates/cups/utensils (stock up, folks)
71. Baby wipes, oils, waterless & Antibacterial soap
72. Rain gear, rubberized boots, etc.
73. Shaving supplies
74. Hand pumps & siphons (for water and for fuels)
75. Soysauce, vinegar, bullions/gravy/soupbase
76. Boy Scout Handbook
77. Chocolate/Cocoa/Tang/Punch (water enhancers)
78. “Survival-in-a-Can”
79. Woolen clothing, scarves/ear-muffs/mittens
80. Reading glasses
81. Window Insulation Kit
82. Graham crackers, saltines, pretzels, Trail mix/Jerky
83. Popcorn, Peanut Butter, Nuts
84. Socks, Underwear, T-shirts, etc. (extras)
85. Lumber (all types)
86. Wagons & carts (for transport to and from)
87. Cots & Inflatable mattress’s
88. Gloves: Work/warming/gardening, etc.
89. Lantern Hangers
90. Screen Patches, glue, nails, screws,, nuts & bolts
91. Teas
92. Coffee
93. Cigarettes
94. Wine/Liquors (for bribes, medicinal, etc,)
95. Paraffin wax
96. Glue, nails, nuts, bolts, screws, etc.
97. Chewing gum/candies
98. Atomizers (for cooling/bathing)
99. Hats & cotton neckerchiefs
100. Goats/chickens


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Well thought out list #5. Lotsa things I hadn't considered. Really not into the shelter in place theory here, but something to consider caching. And whatever you missed, Ricky got.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor you were asking what I wanted for Christmas.........


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The thing not seen on your list ( maybe missed) was feminine hygiene products.
Shampoo, conditioner, soap all are great, but, hygiene products may trump them all.
Ask your wife, girlfriend, sister, whomever.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

MrsInor said:


> Inor you were asking what I wanted for Christmas.........


#85 - Lumber it is!


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Inor - you want to stay in Ottawa?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

SUPERGLUE- has many uses, can even be used to seal the lips of trolls together.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Deebo said:


> SUPERGLUE- has many uses, can even be used to seal the lips of trolls together.


Go with CA Glue instead. It is exactly the same as SuperGlue but WAY cheaper.

Quick-Set Glue-4 oz - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Deebo said:


> SUPERGLUE- has many uses, can even be used to seal the lips of trolls together.


Our troll has been banned!!! Haha!


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

Inor said:


> #85 - Lumber it is!


Maybe he thought you'd like a little wood too...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A "little" wood?  maybe a nice reloading bench or a massage table.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> A "little" wood?  maybe a nice reloading bench or a massage table.


Massage table please!!!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PaulS said:


> A "little" wood?  maybe a nice reloading bench or a massage table.


I built us a pretty nice reloading bench/cabinet a few months ago. And if I make a message table, then I am going to have to hire some guy named Raoul to come over and message my wife when I am out of town 

Mrs Inor: How about a nice set of walnut knickers?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, you're too far away for me to volunteer to do the massage but there are females who do some good massages too. I know one that is in southern California, visiting her dad. She is an adult adoptee of ours and is a massage therapist. She is coming to visit in April and I am looking forward to a good massage when she gets here. Nurseholly, I also do a good foot massage... you can ask my wife.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Well, you're too far away for me to volunteer to do the massage but there are females who do some good massages too. I know one that is in southern California, visiting her dad. She is an adult adoptee of ours and is a massage therapist. She is coming to visit in April and I am looking forward to a good massage when she gets here. Nurseholly, I also do a good foot massage... you can ask my wife.


Sweet perhaps this could be a tradable skill... I'm am a back cracker... I have a gift for popping MGs back. I am afraid to admit it, but, I have a foot fetish... I love feet. I use reflexology when doing a foot rub.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

chap stick, can use it as a candle and also to protect from wind burn! I ordered a whole buncha match books from amazon yesterday. they are just a couple of bux for a 50 pack. a good 500 should do it... to start lol


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I am going to make my exit before I get trapped in this maze ........ by now, y'all be good, y'hear?


----------



## familyprepper5 (Dec 18, 2013)

my god...we went from list to massage to foot...nvm just forget it.... hell im not getting laid anytime soon. who wants to talk about star wars and its relevance on physics of gravity!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

familyprepper5 said:


> who wants to talk about star wars and its relevance on physics of gravity!


oh would.love to get my hands on a real lightsaber


----------



## Suepreme (Jun 18, 2014)

What? No Duck Tape?!


----------



## jbrooks19 (May 22, 2014)

This is a pretty spot on list...Missing a few things though


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

Baking soda, You can wash your hair and brush your teeth with it. Apple cider vinegar: A 1:1 mix of this and water is a great hair rinse/conditioner among it's many other uses. Coconut oil, Look up 101 uses for coconut oil to see what I speak of. Honey, Good on wounds.

These are my "Big four".


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Raw materials: metal; steel, copper, lead, zinc, rawhide, flat tires, sections of tree trunks, clay, sand, car batteries: lead, acid, and the cases can all be re-purposed.

Those items above are what I would be watching for and from them I can make items that everyone will be needing.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

familyprepper5 said:


> Thanks guys I've put a lot of work in to this. It seems to be its more appreciated here than it is on APN


Welcome to the Forum from Michigan, and if you have non lubricated condoms they can be used for water they can hold up to 8 gal, but I would not really go over 1-3 just to make sure it will not break.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

MrsInor said:


> Inor - you want to stay in Ottawa?


 At least she is not thinking about sending you to Quebec yet....that is where Canadians get sent when they are being punished by their wives.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

nurseholly said:


> Massage table please!!!


Hopefully you have someone to give you a massage or you may not get a lot of use out of that present.


----------



## Innkeeper (Jun 18, 2014)

shotlady said:


> chap stick, can use it as a candle and also to protect from wind burn! I ordered a whole buncha match books from amazon yesterday. they are just a couple of bux for a 50 pack. a good 500 should do it... to start lol


Match books are fine , but I buy the Strike anywhere matches put them in empty aspirin bottles or prescription bottles, if you want you can seal them with a lil duck tape to keep moisture out and pack them anywhere they can fit makes it easier if your going to use them as a trade item cuz they are already packaged to go.


----------

